# Red Dot Scope Recommendations?



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm looking into getting a red dot scope for my 12 ga. mossburg 500. Mostly, cause I keep forgetting to line up the rear site with the front sight when a deer is in front of me. This problem has consistently happenned to me for the last 15 years! Looking to spend about $100-$150. From what I've seen at the stores and online, there are a lot of different models to choose from. I just don't know what would be right for me. The shots that I get are usually from less than 50 yds in brushy woods, so I don't need any magnification. I need something that I can pick up the deer in the scope easily in low light conditions. I usually hunt on the ground and drive deer with my dad, so the deer are usually walking through the brush when I'm shooting, so I need to be able to quickly and accurately acquire my target. I need a scope that is tough cause it will take a beating while walking through the woods. What brand of red dot scope would you recommend? Also, does the dot need to be in the center of the scope for an accurate shot, or just on the deer? Would I be able to use the scope for rabbit hunting as well, or would I be better off just taking the scope off for rabbits?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tough call in that price range. I'd recommend the one you find that is light & seems sturdy. Aimpoint, Eotech & Trijicon are my 3 recommendations if you want a higher quality option.


Check out the Trijicon Reflex series.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ultra-dot.... great product, great warranty, reasonable price


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've used this one for the past four seasons on my 870 slug gun. Sighted it in when I first got it, and haven't had to adjust it since. We drive deer for a week during gun season, so it gets bumped quite often getting in and out of the truck several times a day. I'd buy another in a heart beat.


http://www.cabelas.com/red-dots-las...-F5D2-DF11-82EF-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA


----------

